# Hacer funcionar un tubo fluorecente con una bateria de 9v



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Jul 15, 2009)

hola a todos.
yo quisiera saber si con una pila de 9v , un transformador de 220 a 9v y con un balasto de las lamparas de bajo consumo yo podria encender un tubo fluorecente.

Ustedes me recomiendan que siga este diagrama.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/neon9v/index.htm


Espero su respuesta gracias.


----------



## alexus (Jul 15, 2009)

es simple, agarras el tubo con su instalacion, te armas un oscilador de onda senoidal, y la salida a un transformador 220-9v, pero conectado al reves y del transformador al circuito clasico del tubo, es facil, es mas, ni mire el link, porque te dira eso!

atte. alexus.


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Jul 15, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta , te lo agradesco. 
Otra pregunta , cuanto cuesta el lm555.



Espero su respuesta muchas gracias.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 15, 2009)

DOOM_DOMINATOR dijo:
			
		

> Otra pregunta , cuanto cuesta el lm555.
> 
> 
> 
> Espero su respuesta muchas gracias.


 Depende de donde lo compres, pero te debería salir baratísimo.
En cuanto a lo del balasto y todo eso, ¿has considerado producir HV directamente del transformador y encender directamente el tubo con eso? Tengo entendido que funcionaría.


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Jul 15, 2009)

Realmente nose mucho de electronica y crei que los mas facil era acerlo con de la forma que vi en la pagina de pablin, que ademas para hacer el circuito no se necesitan muchas piezas.


----------



## mana1612 (Jul 15, 2009)

Primero que nada de que potencia es el tubo? 40Watt? por que el circuito de pablin es para muy baja potencia menos de 1watt quizas, es para un neon.
Lo que vos queres hacer ya lo tenes en las luces de emergencia, estas tienen una batería cargándose con la tension de red y cuando se corta la luz el tubo enciende pero alimentándose de la bateria con una fuente switching que eleva la tension.
Con una pila de 9 volt va tener que ser un tubo muy pequeño para que te dure la pila. yo tengo una luz de emergencia con un tubo de 18Watt y con una bateria de 12 volt - 7Ah y me dura  4 horas mas o menos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 15, 2009)

primero que nada si preguntas cuanto sale un 555 es que no tenes idea de nada.
solo te falta preguntar en donde se vende o como se pegan.

luego miro el tema ese de pablin y dice que usa un transformador sacado de una radio tipo spica. LAS RADIOS SPICA SE *EXTINGUIERON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
hace rato, asi que si vas a ponerte a destripar radios para hacer eso seguimos mal.

luego miro el esquema y en el transformador se ve del lado del secundario 1K.........sera 1 kilo ohmios ?
y del primario 8.
sera 8 ohms ?
por que si es 8 ohms el 555 se pondra a gritar que miren la hoja de datos antes de conectar a su sailda cualquier cosa que consuma casi 1 amper.(debe ser otro valor)  .

pregunto yo:
para experimentar lo primero e sla teoria y lo segundo es cosas qu euno comprende , de a poco.
para el auto no se venden ya y muy baratos cosas de ese tipo ? fluor . de 12v o de 6 v ?


----------



## electrodan (Jul 15, 2009)

Ahí tenés, creo que el mensaje de Fernandob es el mas ilustrativo de todo el tema.
PD: Jajajaja... Radio SPICA... Eso solo lo encontrás con suerte, en un local de venta de antigüedades! Creo que conseguir una a valvulas es bastante mas fácil que conseguir esa otra reliquia.
Y si, creo que era demasiado obvio que no se puede sacar tantos amperios de un 555. Aunque si se fijan, lo que realmente el tipo quiso hacer no es ni mas ni menos (bueno, quizás si) que un inversor.
Para la próxima voy a revisar y pensar un poco  mas antes de responder cualquier cosa.


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Jul 15, 2009)

mana1612 , para tu respuesta el tubo fluoresente es de 220v 4w.
Igual de todas formas ya me fije que no se puede hacer , asi que cierren el post.


----------



## zaiz (Jul 15, 2009)

DOOM_DOMINATOR dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos.
> yo quisiera saber si con una pila de 9v , un transformador de 220 a 9v y con un balasto de las lamparas de bajo consumo yo podria encender un tubo fluorecente.
> 
> Ustedes me recomiendan que siga este diagrama.
> ...



Este circuito que pones es para un *foco Neon*. No te sirve para un tubo fluorescente, lo que tienes que hacer es poner un transistor de mediana potencia con disipador a la salida del 555. 
Y si logras que te funcione, la batería de 9V, si es de las pequeñas se te va a acabar muy pronto. Necesitas poner una batería de más capacidad.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola Doom.........porque no te tomas la molestia de ver este post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about35442.html 

te puede ayudar en algo.........!


----------



## electrodan (Jul 15, 2009)

Básicamente, la forma de trabajo del tubo es similar a la del neón , cuando se usan en frío (sin encender los filamentos), claro. Lo único que varia es la tensión de ruptura, pero ya ahí no las conozco (supongo que la del tubo de luz es mas alta).


----------



## caishi (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/fluor12v/index.htm

que tal si miras este..


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

El lo queria con una pila de 9V no con una de 12V, aunque la diferencia es poca, puede servir.

Saludos.


----------



## GABILON (Jul 25, 2009)

hola doom. te recomendaría revises el siguiente link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about27384.html  el cual me ayudó mucho con unostubos de 15w a 24v, laq verdad es que terminé comprandole a un chavón unos balastos electronicos que me anduvieron muy bien, pero el post está muy bueno y con mucha data.
Igual creo que como dijieron antes, no sabes mucho, lo cual obviamente no es un pecado, solo me permito recomendarte no enfrascarte en proyectos muy complejos, y tratá de pedir la mayor información posible para no desilucionarte al primer intento (y esto te lo dice un desilucionado de profesión jaja) suerte


----------



## jorger (Jul 26, 2009)

Pulsar71 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Doom.........porque no te tomas la molestia de ver este post
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about35442.html
> 
> te puede ayudar en algo.........!


En ese tema me faltó decir que sirve perfectamente para tubos fluorescentes,y como el circuito es ajustable pues...


----------

